# Would like to offer a foster home to ANY rats in / around Lincolnshire & S.Yorks



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi everyone

I have 2 bucks of my own, but after reading about so many rats that need foster homes I would like to offer my own home as a foster home. I can provide a loving temporary home to any rats, and as I work from home I can also take sick / special needs rats and spend a lot of time socializing them. I can then find good forever homes for them with no rush.

If anyone would like to contact me please do.

Thanks everyone!


----------

